# Kane and Henry The Mailman *video*



## bunchoberrys (Apr 23, 2010)

A couple days after Christmas me and my minions were outside test driving the new sleds that they got from Santa. And being a mom, had to have my camera/video with me. Luckily I did. Finally, after all these years I have it on video of Kane getting his treats from Henry. I personally love how Kane nudges the kids aside so he can do his tricks so he can get his Scooby treats.  I'm most proud at the end when Kane starts to come back to the house but turns around to make sure Henry gives the release command "hand signal". Henry is awesome. Not very many mailman like him. Since they can't accept gifts we always donate to the Humane Society in his name.  
P.S I apologize of the volume if its too loud. 
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10202456605643721&set=vb.1451684768&type=3&theater


----------



## ozmo (Oct 1, 2013)

Cute!

Gorgeous and well behaved GSD


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

Aww that is great! I remember reading your posts about this before. Wonderful to see such kind people in the world.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

love it!

We once had a mailman that had to drive into our driveway to deliver mail. He gave our dog treats from day one and she looked forward to seeing him!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

That's awesome.


----------



## Minoli (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks for sharing, he's a handsome boy.


----------



## mcdanfam (Aug 27, 2013)

Great share


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jo_in_TX (Feb 14, 2012)

Really enjoyed watching that! And your dog is beautiful.


----------



## Sri (Apr 25, 2013)

Love it! I couldn't help noticing that he doesn't seem to have a collar. Am I right? Gorgeous dog!


----------



## bunchoberrys (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you all for the kind comments. Sri, you are correct, he does not have a collar on. I only put the collar on when we are going out (leaving the property).


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

when you have a well trained dog you can get away without having a collar on. as seen.



Sri said:


> Love it! I couldn't help noticing that he doesn't seem to have a collar. Am I right? Gorgeous dog!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

nice video, nice looking dog. our dog loves the mail carrier. we open
the door and he goes down the driveway and the mail person 
gives him the mail. once he gets the mail he brings it to us.
often my neighbor comes out when the mail person is there.
our dog goes back and gets her mail and brings it to her.


----------



## Bman0221 (May 3, 2010)

Wow, That is a dream world for me. The mailman, Fedex, UPS, are arch enemies at my house. My mailman is an A** so I could not get him to offer my dog a treat even if I asked. 

Very cute video.


----------



## bunchoberrys (Apr 23, 2010)

Doggiedad, I wish Kane would get the mail, but I have tried so many different training methods and about a box and a half of Scooby treats later...no luck. I think its a texture thing. There is not a lot of things that he will not try, but when it comes to retrieving......he is quite picky. *sigh* But that's OK. He makes it up in everything else he does.:wub:


----------



## Sri (Apr 25, 2013)

bunchoberrys said:


> Thank you all for the kind comments. Sri, you are correct, he does not have a collar on. I only put the collar on when we are going out (leaving the property).



. Yes, I found it admirable. The goal of all dog trainers (and owners!) 

May I ask how you trained him? Was it without a leash? What method did you use? Did you use aversives? Was he an easy puppy, especially during adolescence?


----------



## bunchoberrys (Apr 23, 2010)

Sri said:


> . Yes, I found it admirable. The goal of all dog trainers (and owners!)
> 
> May I ask how you trained him? Was it without a leash? What method did you use? Did you use aversives? Was he an easy puppy, especially during adolescence?


 
Before I even brought Kane home at 8 weeks, I watched numerous Leerburg videos on choosing a puppy, and puppy training. I watched outside the room and studied the entire litter of puppies how they played, interacted, etc. The characteristics that Kane displayed was what I was looking for. From the time he came home it was establishing pack, socialization, basic obedience, and working on recall. When in the house, he was on a leash attached to a belt I had on. So, where ever I went he went. To this day, he goes where I go. Kane is not a dog that requires, if any, aversives, or compulsion training. In fact, he will shut down if any severe correction is applied. He is a dog that loves to please, so training is easy. During adolescence, he had his "brat moments", but nothing to write home about. I just want to note, that with recall training, I trained him to answer to hand signals, verbal, and whistle commands. I take him out to my parents 10 acre farm a lot and we go out in the fields and forest. Even though he is much the Velcro dog, it is better to be safe than sorry with the different levels of recall. Don't get me wrong, he is a confident dog, but he looks to me for direction above all. My training is quite eclectic actually.lol I don't stick with one thing. I stick with what works best for Kane.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

What a good boy and what a great ambassador for the breed. This is how they should be. Same goes for the kids and the mail man too. Most good parents have good dogs as well.


----------



## Sri (Apr 25, 2013)

bunchoberrys said:


> Before I even brought Kane home at 8 weeks, I watched numerous Leerburg videos on choosing a puppy, and puppy training. I watched outside the room and studied the entire litter of puppies how they played, interacted, etc. The characteristics that Kane displayed was what I was looking for. From the time he came home it was establishing pack, socialization, basic obedience, and working on recall. When in the house, he was on a leash attached to a belt I had on. So, where ever I went he went. To this day, he goes where I go. Kane is not a dog that requires, if any, aversives, or compulsion training. In fact, he will shut down if any severe correction is applied. He is a dog that loves to please, so training is easy. During adolescence, he had his "brat moments", but nothing to write home about. I just want to note, that with recall training, I trained him to answer to hand signals, verbal, and whistle commands. I take him out to my parents 10 acre farm a lot and we go out in the fields and forest. Even though he is much the Velcro dog, it is better to be safe than sorry with the different levels of recall. Don't get me wrong, he is a confident dog, but he looks to me for direction above all. My training is quite eclectic actually.lol I don't stick with one thing. I stick with what works best for Kane.



Thanks so much for your response!


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Too cute! Loved it!


----------

